# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Blokify Forum >  Blokify is great for the amateur

## MakerTed

Just want to say that this app is awesome, especially for amateur designers.  My son is having a blast with it.  We haven't printed anything yet but will be doing so, very soon!

Ted

----------


## blokify

Awesome!  We are super happy to hear you're enjoying it!

Best,
Blokify

----------

